# Restoring Rubber Trim (Photos Included)



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Does anyone know what the best product would be to return these to a good as new condition? I've tried cleaning with APC, but it doesn't seem to do much...




























Thanks!


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Try something like a trim gel that will coat the trim and turn it back to black. I use Autobrite's Berry Blast Tyre and Trim Gel and it repels water too and lasts a good few weeks.


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Try Gtechniq C4 this stuff is the mutts nuts.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

I'd use a brush with APC to get into the grain of the trim . As said above c4 is really good but pricey, gummi pledge is very nice on rubber trim, just buff it off on exterior trim so it doesn't run in rain, beads nicely too.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

spyder said:


> I'd use a brush with APC to get into the grain of the trim . As said above c4 is really good but pricey, gummi pledge is very nice on rubber trim, just buff it off on exterior trim so it doesn't run in rain, beads nicely too.


I found gummi ran on rubbers but for door shuts its amasing
I like the finish revive leaves but it won't last long 
I was considering as trimwizard thoughts ?


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Einszett Gummi fledge is great for rubber, though as mentioned above will run on exterior rubbers so once applied buff in, but if you can keep a cloth to hand to wipe up any streaks it'll be worth it.


----------



## WelshC2 (May 29, 2011)

AF Revive. Also take advantage of their 3 for 2


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Try to rub off the outer layer of the rubber trim with your APC and a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser sponge or equivalent knock-off. Just be gentle and pay attention. Wipe the trim dry once in while as your cleaning it to make sure you're not gouging the rubber. When the weather look is gone then apply something like AF Revive or Ultima UTTG.

That door jamb piece looks like hard plastic and not rubber. Looks like wax is caked in the plastic texture. Might try 1Z Deep plastic cleaner and a small bristle brush stiff enough to clean out the groves.


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! All pictured trim is rubber, not plastic - so would C4 for still work? I thought it was just for bumper plastics?

Thanks


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Get that toothbrush on there then a bumper gel to dress it.
You may want to take a look at those shut too they look disgusting.
Dont use as much polish next time and watch the fling, mask those joints up if you cant work over them


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah Gtechniq c4 is really good worth the money


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

all i hear is good things about C4


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dress the rubbers with Gtechniq T1 - Tyre and Trim.









I've got similar faded rubber trims across the top of my roof, and I dressed one with Gtechniq T1 and another trim with AF Revive for comparison.

AF Revive brought up the trims nice and lovely, but it started to fade after a few weeks in comparison to the Gtechniq T1 trim which stayed nice and dark.

The Gtechniq T1 has built in UV block which prevents trim fade, the AF Revive doesn't have UV block. 
The Gtech T1 has better water and dirt repellency from comparing both trims head on and the Gtech T1 can be used as a tyre dressing too.


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

AllenF said:


> You may want to take a look at those shut too they look disgusting.
> Dont use as much polish next time and watch the fling, mask those joints up if you cant work over them


Agreed, and it wasn't my own doing either - the bodyshop left it like it...

I sorted it over the weekend.


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

cyanide69 said:


> Dress the rubbers with Gtechniq T1 - Tyre and Trim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant reply, thank you! I'll check it out


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

is that a focus?

I use DJ tyromania on mine and works well but that gtechniq stuff looks good, may get some from ecc.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

IPA maybe to remove anything on the surface


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Mehan said:


> is that a focus?
> 
> I use DJ tyromania on mine and works well but that gtechniq stuff looks good, may get some from ecc.


No, it's a Fiesta mk6, on Air!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

james vti-s said:


> IPA maybe to remove anything on the surface


Be very careful as this could cause its own problems with plastics and rubber.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Gtech c4 on the plastic and gummi pflege on the rubber is what I would use. If the white is polish residue (on a mobile so pic not very big) ag fast glass might take it off?


----------

